# Finally



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Sammi, what color?


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

Sweet I have freind that has two of them and hes going to let me shoot one of them for redding this year i cant wait hope you like it


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

its black out blue....
yea i've been look at this bow ever since it came out.lol....

and this time it's gonna be the right draw length the hoyt i shot before...was 2" too short...so every one made fun of me sayin my style of shootin was called the "prayin mantis" lol....so the a7 gotta beat the other lol...


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd think that the 7 is too long for you ? did you look at the prestige? 

~Ms. Ronda~


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

wel hey i hadnt seen you around...here lately....Ben told me bout your alls catfish. dinner! lol

yea i did, i looked at the prestige so much i can tell you every thing about it...lol....same with the a7....
the bow i have now is little, and im not much on little bows lol...i just dot like the shorter axle to axle....i dont know why, just dont....but believe me i Looked real hard at it it took me 3 months to choose between the two..lol...my parents and ben bout fell over dead from hearing me talk about it all the time...lol...and poor ashley...just got to where she wouldnt talk or say anything about either one of them period. lol....


----------



## Bowhunter09 (Jan 31, 2006)

I just got one liquid gold, and does your's vibrate bad?

Got the bow at shooters discount, and went broke buying a sight and everything else for it.


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

i ant got to shoot it yet it ant came in....

but...i understand the broke part...i had to pay for the bow full price...and now i have to buy all the acc. to go on it.....So im gonan rly be broke...
but hopfully when i sell the cattle...thatll come soon....then i wont be broke lol......


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

I've always bought my bow used, but that's never bugged me too bad. Other hobbies will always cost money too.


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

lol thats what i was gonna do...but it was such a bother to look for the one i wanted....ya know.....so i just said forget it...its only sum diff in money lol...

yea im also in art and that costs a pretty penny too


----------

